# Amtrak PD interview



## Channy1984 (Jul 24, 2004)

Anyone here ever interviewed with Amtrak PD before? What kind of questions can I expect? Is it like the usual police interview (background and hypothetical questions, lecturing about the department) or is there anything else I should know?


----------



## smd6169 (Aug 23, 2005)

How do you even apply? Iv'e been looking for a while for a way to apply.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Channy1984 said:


> Anyone here ever interviewed with Amtrak PD before? What kind of questions can I expect? Is it like the usual police interview (background and hypothetical questions, lecturing about the department) or is there anything else I should know?


Congrats! One of my buddies from basic training is an Amtrak police officer, I'll ask him and get back to you. Congrats again on getting an interview.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

smd6169 said:


> How do you even apply? Iv'e been looking for a while for a way to apply.


http://www.teamrewards.net/home/index.jsp?page=3


----------



## Channy1984 (Jul 24, 2004)

JoninNH said:


> Congrats! One of my buddies from basic training is an Amtrak police officer, I'll ask him and get back to you. Congrats again on getting an interview.


Nothing offical yet. I applied online and they sent me applications back to fill out for the New Haven and Boston positions and I just want to be prepared. I'll be a proud man if I get the Amtrak gig. :baby13:


----------



## ogzee28 (Sep 23, 2005)

Congrats,

I went through the process for Amtrak, interview is basic. They go over a few things in your background & then ask some what ifs. Also they ask about your views on working with others (code for other ethnicities) and taking orders, understanding your role as a police officer, lots of questions about where you see your self in a 2,5,10 years. They have a ton of turnover. Also, they will tell you your assignment will be Boston/New Haven, but can assign you anywhere in the US under departmental needs. That is why I turned them down. Good luck, and I hope all works out.  

ogzee28


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

How'd the interview go?


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

I see the Amtrak Police alot at South Station mostly on the platforms. Most are middle aged and very nice guys. I took the train to Philadelphia to visit a friend. At the 30th Street Station they were all over the place. Turns out Amtrak has their HQ there. The Amtrak Officers in Boston do alot of ID Checks and Bag Checks (TIPS) and actually ride the trains occasionally.


----------

